# Wifi Network drops after a few minutes .

## daguq

I am using a DELL XPS 15 9570 , with the Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 card . I have the ath10k_pci driver and firmware in use is board-2.0 from hw-3.0,  and the kernel version is 5.3.9 . 

I have configured the WiFi card with wpa_supplicant , and the network manager is dhcpcd . 

The network starts up as intented , and I start pinging at  google , and it does ping . But after a few minutes it fails ,  and throws errors . 

Sometimes it's 

```
 destination host unreachable
```

 or sometimes it's 

```
 Temporary failure in name resolution 
```

 or sometimes it's something like 

```
 no buffer space available 
```

 (sorry I don't remember the exact code for this one).

Why is this happening ? I am using the same WiFi network in another same DELL XPS 15 9570 laptop , with the same chip and driver running Arch Linux , and it's not showing this issue .

My /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant has the following arguments

```
wpa_supplicant_args="-B -M -i wlp59s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" 
```

My /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf looks like this 

```
 

ctrl_interface=/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

    ssid="SSID"

    psk="key"

}

```

My /etc/conf.d/net file looks like this

```

modules_wlp59s0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp59s0="dhcp"

```

The only way I can get my network back up again for a few minutes  is by restarting again and again . What's the solution to this ?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Do you use ACS? Maybe it is related to this bug. The last comment states it is fixed in kernel >5.3.5 but I could not verify this, yet.

Do you have any messages in dmesg when this error occurs?

----------

## toralf

FWIW I do have 

```
key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
```

in the network {  } sections too.

----------

## daguq

No , I don't have ACS

----------

## daguq

This is my dmesg when the network drops 

```

[  208.007515] wlp59s0: disassociated from 64:6d:6c:03:24:20 (Reason: 1=UNSPECIFIED)

[  212.991111] wlp59s0: authenticate with 64:6d:6c:03:24:1c

[  213.040115] wlp59s0: send auth to 64:6d:6c:03:24:1c (try 1/3)

[  213.041740] wlp59s0: authenticated

[  213.043105] wlp59s0: associate with 64:6d:6c:03:24:1c (try 1/3)

[  213.047549] wlp59s0: RX AssocResp from 64:6d:6c:03:24:1c (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[  213.050721] wlp59s0: associated

[  213.050821] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x8164

[  213.050823] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

[  213.050824] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

[  213.050826] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x5b

[  213.050828] ath: Country alpha2 being used: IN

[  213.050829] ath: Regpair used: 0x5b

[  213.050831] ath: regdomain 0x8164 dynamically updated by country element

[  958.115047] wlp59s0: deauthenticated from 64:6d:6c:03:24:1c (Reason: 1=UNSPECIFIED)

[  963.092698] wlp59s0: authenticate with 64:6d:6c:03:24:20

[  963.129662] wlp59s0: send auth to 64:6d:6c:03:24:20 (try 1/3)

[  963.130232] wlp59s0: authenticated

[  963.131002] wlp59s0: associate with 64:6d:6c:03:24:20 (try 1/3)

[  963.132188] wlp59s0: RX AssocResp from 64:6d:6c:03:24:20 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  963.134879] wlp59s0: associated

[  963.134926] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x8164

[  963.134926] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

[  963.134927] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

[  963.134927] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x5b

[  963.134927] ath: Country alpha2 being used: IN

[  963.134928] ath: Regpair used: 0x5b

[  963.134928] ath: regdomain 0x8164 dynamically updated by country element

[ 1258.554841] wlp59s0: deauthenticated from 64:6d:6c:03:24:20 (Reason: 1=UNSPECIFIED)

[ 1263.528990] wlp59s0: authenticate with 64:6d:6c:03:24:1c

[ 1263.577769] wlp59s0: send auth to 64:6d:6c:03:24:1c (try 1/3)

[ 1263.579453] wlp59s0: authenticated

[ 1263.581143] wlp59s0: associate with 64:6d:6c:03:24:1c (try 1/3)

[ 1263.587372] wlp59s0: RX AssocResp from 64:6d:6c:03:24:1c (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 1263.590357] wlp59s0: associated

[ 1263.590455] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x8164

[ 1263.590456] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

[ 1263.590458] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

[ 1263.590460] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x5b

[ 1263.590462] ath: Country alpha2 being used: IN

[ 1263.590463] ath: Regpair used: 0x5b

[ 1263.590465] ath: regdomain 0x8164 dynamically updated by country element

```

----------

## deagol

Can you enable debugging in wpa_supplicant and paste/upload the logs?

Based on the log above it looks like your local system is deciding to disconnect. It looks like something wpa_supplicant was at least part of went wrong and wpa_supplicant decided to drop the connection as last resort.

Chances are one new feature available with your combination of nl80211/mac80211/ath10k/wpa_supplicant is triggering the bug. So it may be worth a shot to try different wpa_supplicant versions... But even when you find a working combination it's no real solution and only an additional data point... So I would prefer to see the debug log first.

----------

## charles17

 *daguq wrote:*   

> This is my dmesg when the network drops 
> 
> ```
> 
> [  208.007515] wlp59s0: disassociated from 64:6d:6c:03:24:20 (Reason: 1=UNSPECIFIED)
> ...

 

Please consider doing a web search for the string EEPROM indicates we should expect and check the wiki article.

----------

